# c&j reservoir



## Curtis937

ok so i heard that icefishohio.com is going to have 4 crappie tourneys this year does anybody know any of the dates?


----------



## Salmonid

Yup, I got the email earlier today, 2 at CJB and 3 at Alum, here is the email I got: 
Salmonid
PS Ill be at both CJB events...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hi guy's,

IFO will be starting early ice fishing pot tournaments at Alum Creek and CJ Brown starting in November.

Check in starts at 7:30 am.

Entry Fee $15 per man. Individual tournament.

Biggest Crappie wins $5 per entry.

Biggest Saugeye or Walleye wins $5 per entry.

$5 goes to help cover IFO website costs.

In addition each angler will win a product prize from our sponsors for entering.

Dates and Location.

Sunday November 4th at Alum Creek Marina Docks 8am to 1pm.
Sunday November 11th at CJ Brown Marina Docks 8am until 1pm.
Sunday November 18th at Alum Creek Marina Docks 8am to 1pm.
Sunday November 25th at CJ Brown Marina Docks 8am to 1pm
Sunday December 2nd at Alum Creek Marina Docks 8am to 1pm.

Rules- We will be weighing your largest fish per species and the largest fish per species wins that pot. If there is a tie than we will go to the anglers second heaviest fish. 

If a certain species is not caught that day than we will pay a second place spot for the pot.

2 rods can be fished at one time. No casting allowed. Only a vertical presentation. We prefer using ice fish gear but long rods are ok as long as no casting is made.

We always have fun with these events until safe ice.

Please check the site in case their is rain and we cancel a day.

Everyone is welcome!

David Hoheisel
614-361-5548


Regards,
The Ice Fish Ohio Forum Team.

http://www.icefishohio.com/index.php


----------



## Curtis937

i cant fish the cj tourneys because i work those days but ill deff be at two of the alum creek ones.


----------



## mokabe

This might be a silly question, but are these tourneys from docks only? No boats? The website was hard to follow.


----------



## Salmonid

Yes, from the docks only, all presentation must be vertical, its like an Ice fishing tourney except you do it from the docks in the Marina, just like the real thing just sitting on wood instead of ice, great time to practice and play with all your Ice fishing electronics ahead of the season and talk to others. Ice fishing is growing by leaps and boaunds, we Just need good ice, LOL
Salmonid


----------



## mokabe

Thanks Salmonid, should be a lot of fun. I'll try to get to one of the Alum Creek events.


----------



## Curtis937

hey do you know when the panfish tourney at indian lake is? the one where its the top 15 panfish....


----------



## Salmonid

Havent heard of any up there.... Id like to know myself.. I know we have had several IceFishOhio group tournaments up there in years past...

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937

Salmonid said:


> Havent heard of any up there.... Id like to know myself.. I know we have had several IceFishOhio group tournaments up there in years past...
> 
> Salmonid


ok well if you here of anything else coming up please let me know....i enjoy ice fishing....and tourneys.....i just hope we actually get some good ice this year....


----------

